# NTs, have you experienced 'mental attraction'?



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

Have you ever gotten hot and flustered over someone's sexy mind? I have, and was wondering whether it's an NT thing, INTP thing, or just a weird kink on my part. 

Even if people are objectively unattractive, this meeting of minds can become quite sexual, and sometimes with both genders. If you throw in a wicked sense of humour (preferably twisted), my knees turn to jelly.

So, just wondering whether this is an NT thing?


----------



## 4blossoms (Nov 26, 2014)

Personally, I find that if there is no mental attraction there can be no relationship. It's been like this since my mid-30s--as an INTP I find that a connection between two minds is critical for a romantic relationship. Without it all the physical attraction in the world won't bring them together--especially if one of them is an _NT_!


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

I admire intellect over appearance any day. Even if a person isn't all that appearance-wise, if they have a mind that's unique, an intense intellect, coupled with a humane sense of wit to match, that's incredibly attractive to me.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

For me it needs to be both physical & mental. Certainly a sharp mind can make me look twice, but without something more it's hard for me to think of them as more than a friend. It's the same with physical though, someone can be really good looking but without something going on upstairs I'm not interested.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Yep I'm in a relationship with another NT and it was mind attraction first


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

I experience that too. Certainly not an exclusively NT thing though. More prevalent in some types, maybe, but that still seems like too much of a leap for me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Interesting. A literal sexual attraction to a person's mind with physical effects? I'm not sure if I'm taking this too literally if you just mean that you value an intelligent partner. I never felt attracted to someone's thoughts and opinions. If anything I see it as a competition between myself and others. That sounds odd but I never felt good about there being a smart person in the room.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

YES! I am totally attracted to men that are intelligent. I dated a guy that was very good looking and dumb as rocks and the relationship ended quickly. My current boyfriend is incredibly intelligent and I find it super hot when he talks about intellectual topics, I also like it when he wears his glasses... lol


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've gotten inferior-fe flustered over thinking about someone else's cognitive process. It always feels like love, but in reality it's the same feeling I get when thinking about any interesting system.


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Interesting. A literal sexual attraction to a person's mind with physical effects? I'm not sure if I'm taking this too literally if you just mean that you value an intelligent partner. I never felt attracted to someone's thoughts and opinions. If anything I see it as a competition between myself and others. That sounds odd but I never felt good about there being a smart person in the room.


Yes, a literal sexual attraction to someone's intellect. I had this once with someone who had been in an accident and were disfigured.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

yes but im na NF


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Definitely.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Yeah I actually somewhat need a mental attraction to be turned on by someone, unless I'm drunk.

I think a lot of people are physically attractive but if they don't click with me mentally, I quickly think, "I can't fuck that."

Looks are important too though. It would take a very special case for me to be attracted to a mind contained within an utterly grotesque body.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I know a lot of people that were intelligence but I didn't harbor crushes on them. Intelligent is great but having the N connection is just as important so one can play around with minds.:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes! I guess it's a special NT thing... Though some NFs have it too... I could not imagine being in a relationship without it!  ...Well maybe in a short one :wink: BTW first post here


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Intelligence is definitely a turn on to me, but it isn't the end all in regards to my feelings for someone.


----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

I think everyone is attracted to intelligence in a partner; that of course applies to me.

I took "mental intelligence" to mean attraction to someone's intelligence without being sexually attracted to the person, and that applies to me too. 

For example, when someone makes an offhand, significant remark in a conversation, when someone makes a gesture that reveal outstanding thoughtfulness going on internally (and they don't realize it!), or when I make an obscure point in a discussion and find someone right there with me... I don't know, it turns me on. And I don't necessarily see them as more sexually attractive. They're just more _mentally _attractive. (It's subtle, but a feeling different from respect. It's more charged than respect.)


----------



## 12fingers (Oct 15, 2014)

Mental compatibility is necessary for me to be in a relationship with someone.. however I hadn't experienced this sexual attraction to someone's intellect that you mentioned until recently (with an ENTP man). It's a really unique experience.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

This has its own word: Sapiosexual.


----------

